# Insurance Sorted Thanks Coversure



## Wazhalo31

Hi Lloyd 

Just wanted to say thanks for sorting out my Valeting Insurance. Hassle free and really easy to deal with. At a great price

Thanls again

Cheers
Lawrence.:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shiny

No problem Lawrence, glad we could help :thumb:


----------

